# Covert Affairs Season 3 2012 (Spoilers)



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, this season sure started with a lot of changes.

Jai is dead! Drat, I'll miss him.

Annie has a new boss. That will be interesting. I'm not crazy about Joan and Arthur so I'm hoping we'll see less of them.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Good riddance, I say. He was annoying at best.

The changes will be good for this show....


----------



## peacebringer (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks to builiding an over-arching mystery this season. No big loss with Jai being gone, character did not provide much at all.


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Good riddance, I say. He was annoying at best.
> 
> The changes will be good for this show....


I hated him too. I was just saying to myself I hope he dies and then the car blew up. He character name was still in the opening though.
Although so far I am not liking this new season. Season 1 was the best. Season 2 was not my favorite. I will give it a couple of more episodes but it looks like I might bail on the show.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

They certainly did allow the language to become mcuh more coarse.

So, she is working for Nina now. Is Jack going to show up and kill her AGAIN?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Annie's new boss, Lena Smith is a little scary. Course I got the 'where did I see her before' popup in the brain and its Sarah Clarke (played Dory -'Men of a Certain Age' also Nina Myers-'24'). Who does Lena report to...seemed like she is out of even Peter's sphere.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> They certainly did allow the language to become mcuh more coarse.
> 
> So, she is working for Nina now. Is Jack going to show up and kill her AGAIN?


LOL
Whenever I see that actress I immediately think she's evil.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

I get the feeling the whole deal with Jai's death is a con to get Annie temporarily working in a new division and same with Auggie. I think Jai will return soon.

As to the increase of language, I noticed it on all USA shows this season (Suits, Pysch, Burn Notice, etc.). Doesn't bother me bit since it is a cable channel, but I did notice it.


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

This show is the only one I watch on USA do I hope the language does not get worse (f-bombs) then I will stop for sure. I remembered the first season no cursing at all second season only a few episodes stand out but so far the S3E1 more than the last season already and many times it was not needed just the we say it because we can. End of my rant.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

reddice said:


> This show is the only one I watch on USA do I hope the language does not get worse (f-bombs) then I will stop for sure. I remembered the first season no cursing at all second season only a few episodes stand out but so far the S3E1 more than the last season already and many times it was not needed just the we say it because we can. End of my rant.


They can't use f#$k except on premium movie channels, like HBO, not basic cable channels like USA.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

speedcouch said:


> They can't use f#$k except on premium movie channels, like HBO, not basic cable channels like USA.


There's no law or regulation against it. It's all self policed and/or "don't upset our sponsors".

--Carlos "Oh, Jeffery" V.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

reddice said:


> (...) so far the S3E1 more than the last season already and many times it was not needed just the we say it because we can.


I didn't notice anything---who said what?


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

As I said aside I don't like the direction the show is heading. Come on Anne gets a new boss. We will see where it will end up.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

speedcouch said:


> I get the feeling the whole deal with Jai's death is a con to get Annie temporarily working in a new division and same with Auggie. I think Jai will return soon.


Hubby said the same thing. Annie didn't SEE him get into the car, and they didn't show him getting into the car, so they definitely left themselves open for a 'surprise, he's not really dead' thing - sent him in deep cover somewhere, something.

I thought the whole ending of the first ep was a little...abrupt. So we get it, Annie is going to sleep with the contact because 'male agents do' and this is what her new boss encouraged her to do. But the next episode doesn't seem to have anything to do with the new contact (and I can't remember his name, I keep wanting to call him 'Jeff', because he's always going to be 'Jeff' and I had a hard time buying him as a bad guy, because, well, he sounds like Jeff).

So I'm guessing the fact that the tattoo matches the symbol on Jai's encrypted files is going to be part of the season's story arc, but it just felt unfinished.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm hoping Jai isn't dead, but I think he is truly dead.

The new contact is Simon. I wonder what the German agents were up to trailing Annie? Obviously something to do with Simon, but on his team or not?


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I'm hoping Jai isn't dead, but I think he is truly dead.
> 
> The new contact is Simon. I wonder what the German agents were up to trailing Annie? Obviously something to do with Simon, but on his team or not?


I'm thinking since they were found dead, and he has their passports - not. But it could be a twist.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

JoBeth66 said:


> Hubby said the same thing. Annie didn't SEE him get into the car, and they didn't show him getting into the car, so they definitely left themselves open for a 'surprise, he's not really dead' thing


Only if the writers are morons. Small bombs don't atomize human bodies, and the CIA definitely would have verifed the existence and identity of the body. If there was no body, then the DCI is complicit in his disappearance.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

tivogurl said:


> Only if the writers are morons. Small bombs don't atomize human bodies, and the CIA definitely would have verifed the existence and identity of the body. If there was no body, then the DCI is complicit in his disappearance.


Which, if he was going into deep cover, would make sense.

I don't trust writers.


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

I thought I saw Jai go into the car before it blew up. I rolled it back and watched it again and saw him go into the car and then it blew up but suspense scripted shows like this no one is really dead and I bet you he will still be alive.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> ....I think he is truly dead....


We can only hope...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

reddice said:


> I thought I saw Jai go into the car before it blew up.


I don't see how it could be a set-up. Jai couldn't know that Annie would forget her umbrella---she was supposed to be right behind him, perhaps in the car itself.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Who was the guy that purposely bumped Annie when she got up with Jai to go out to the car, it was intentional, to slow her a bit?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Slow or not, she still would have outside when the bomb when off if she hadn't forgotten her umbrella (and probably close enough to be seriously injured). And she would have had a clear view as to whether or not Jai was behind the wheel...



Still, if she was 5 ft from the car, she still might easily have been killed...


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Perhpas Jai, who I assume is not dead, wanted Annie to follow and they both would be presumed dead. Perhaps on a secret mission? If I recall didn't Annie get bumped by someone in the cafe? Maybe the bomb wasn't for Annie to watch, but someone else?

As it is now, Annie is actually on the mission Jai wanted her for and all will probably work out in the end. 

Its possible.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I also suspect Jai is alive. When they showed the car, I could see no body in the driver's seat. But I didn't care enough to back up and freeze frame. I try not to put too much thought into this show, so I can enjoy it.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I guess the CIA can transfer someone to another department whenever they want to.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JoBeth66 said:


> Hubby said the same thing. Annie didn't SEE him get into the car, and they didn't show him getting into the car, so they definitely left themselves open for a 'surprise, he's not really dead' thing - sent him in deep cover somewhere, something.
> 
> I thought the whole ending of the first ep was a little...abrupt. So we get it, Annie is going to sleep with the contact because 'male agents do' and this is what her new boss encouraged her to do. But the next episode doesn't seem to have anything to do with the new contact *(and I can't remember his name, I keep wanting to call him 'Jeff', because he's always going to be 'Jeff' and I had a hard time buying him as a bad guy, because, well, he sounds like Jeff).*
> 
> So I'm guessing the fact that the tattoo matches the symbol on Jai's encrypted files is going to be part of the season's story arc, but it just felt unfinished.


Why would you call him Jeff?


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

We definitely saw him (or someone that looked like him) walking *very* close to the car just before it exploded, but I don't think they showed him getting in the car. I'm in the "he's dead" camp, but I wouldn't be shocked if he turns up alive.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Why would you call him Jeff?


That was Coyle's character's name on the BBC series "Coupling."

He left before the final season because he saw if he continued, he thought he was going to be typecast permanently as Jeff.

--Carlos V.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Why would you call him Jeff?


I'm with JoBeth66.

Richard Coyle played Jeff in the UK's Coupling series. Seasons 1, 2, and 3 are some of the best TV I've ever watched. (season 4 was not so good, Jeff left.)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coupling_(UK_TV_series)#Characters


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I was just gonna ask who the hell is Jeff...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

verdugan said:


> I'm with JoBeth66.
> 
> Richard Coyle played Jeff in the UK's Coupling series. Seasons 1, 2, and 3 are some of the best TV I've ever watched. (season 4 was not so good, Jeff left.)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coupling_(UK_TV_series)#Characters


I watched a few episodes of Coupling here and there, didn't put two and two together. But I guess kind of an obscure reference here.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I watched a few episodes of Coupling here and there, didn't put two and two together. But I guess kind of an obscure reference here.


Not for JoBeth...she is obsessed with that stupid show!!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Not for JoBeth...she is obsessed with that stupid show!!!


Hahahaha, well I did like the episodes I saw, enough so that I did watch the American version (where the pilot was almost word for word the same as the first ep of the BBC version).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I love Auggie and Annie together. Please don't let Auggie get married!

I was hoping we'd see less of Joan and Arthur.

I hope Danielle gets involved in a case again.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> ...I hope Danielle gets involved in a case again.


Speaking of Danielle, does it look like she's packed on a few pounds? She looked a bit "fuller" than last season....


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Danielle can take a long walk off a short pier as far as I'm concerned. I wouldn't mind seeing more of Red Rover though.

Looks like this season is going to be a continual ***** fest between Annie's old boss and her new boss. I don't think I'm going to like that.

I guess Augie has to get his heart broken by his girlfriend before he and Annie get together.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Not for JoBeth...she is obsessed with that stupid show!!!


1 - Not obsessed, appreciative. It was one of the best TV shows I've ever seen, and I've watched every episode multiple times.

2 - Not stupid, see #1. I can't help it if you have no sense of humor!! 



Steveknj said:


> Hahahaha, well I did like the episodes I saw, enough so that I did watch the American version (where the pilot was almost word for word the same as the first ep of the BBC version).


And yet still managed to be terrible, even word for word. I had such hopes.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I knew I knew him from somewhere. It was driving me crazy. I haven't seen Coupling for a while. I missed it when he left the show. It wasn't nearly as good once he left. Now we just have to worry if he gets on a giggle loop.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Now we just have to worry if he gets on a giggle loop.


GIGGLE LOOP!


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I have a feeling we're going to see more of the American chick in Africa.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I have a feeling we're going to see more of the American chick in Africa.


She needs to be in Guantanamo. A great character, though.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Jai is gone. Sister is (hopefully) moving to CA. The season is getting better and better.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm sure Jai getting blown up and sister moving to CA is to cut salaries. They have to be able to pay for their location shots. Some of their green screen stuff from previous seasons was atrocious.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Why would you call him Jeff?


I missed this episode (got written over while we see out of town) but I saw the "Last time on..." bit at the beginning of Ep. 2 and immediate said "Oh, Geoffrey!"

I hoe there's lots more of him this season.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Hahahaha, well I did like the episodes I saw, enough so that I did watch the American version (where the pilot was almost word for word the same as the first ep of the BBC version).


That was literally the worst pilot I have ever seen in my life.

It looked like a high school drama club transcribed the script of the original and then did it as a school play....and the poor guy from Eureka was Patrick and was so old and creepy!!


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I knew I knew him from somewhere. It was driving me crazy. I haven't seen Coupling for a while. I missed it when he left the show. It wasn't nearly as good once he left. Now we just have to worry if he gets on a giggle loop.


...or talking with the Mossad agent in Hebrew. 

(Spouse really wants him to have a scene with Cutthroat *****....she could do with some excitement.)


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Polcamilla said:


> ...or talking with the Mossad agent in Hebrew.


Shadayim!

--Carlos V.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm still not sure Jay is gone for good. I think he might be faking his own self.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Had to take some time out from Olympics watching to check up on Annie and Auggie.

Auggie shirtless....yum! I hope we've seen the last of Parker.

So Annie is being shipped back to Joan? Bummer.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Don't like Annie going back to Joan, hope its temporary otherwise the Lena arc is unsatisfying. 

Jai isn't coming back but I think Arthur may have known about a threat to Jai's life and done nothing about it.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Cops would handcuff a blind guy for roughing up an idiot?

Do we know what Augie's cover job is? What did (the will not be missed) Parker think he did for a living?

I don't mind who Annie works for. I just found the *****iness between Joan and Lena to be tiresome.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't care what Auggie does as long as he does it without a shirt.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> I don't care what Auggie does as long as he does it without a shirt.


:up:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I don't care what Auggie does as long as he does it without a shirt.


Is it OK if we feel the same way about Annie?


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Polcamilla said:


> ...at the beginning of Ep. 2 and immediate said "Oh, Geoffrey!".


I can't get that line out of my mind every time he appears and the scene from _Coupling_ of him naked at his office birthday party.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wonder if in the real CIA all the women wear super tight, super stylish dresses in the office.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I wonder if in the real CIA all the women wear super tight, super stylish dresses in the office.


Yes. Yes, they do.

Just like all of the female police officers on Rookie Blue or The Glades or Rizzoli & Isles and the various CSI and L&O shows.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

And they all chase down suspects while wearing heels.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Flop said:


> And they all chase down suspects while wearing heels.


And beat up men 75lbs heavier. Women are just that much more awesome than men


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

tivogurl said:


> And beat up men 75lbs heavier. Women are just that much more awesome than men


Yes. Yes, they are.

I'm starting to think a female version of "The Expendables" would make some interesting box office.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I really wish refrigerators/freezers on sets were plugged in. Every time I see melty ice cream, it bothers me.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Cops would handcuff a blind guy for roughing up an idiot?
> 
> Do we know what Augie's cover job is? What did (the will not be missed) Parker think he did for a living?
> 
> I don't mind who Annie works for. I just found the *****iness between Joan and Lena to be tiresome.


They handcuffed him for breaking a bottle over the other dude's head.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I really wish refrigerators/freezers on sets were plugged in. Every time I see melty ice cream, it bothers me.


Ha. We thought the same thing.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Parker think he did for a living?


She joined the Peace Corps. No mention of what she is going to do now that she's back other than rip Auggie's heart to shreds.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> I wonder if in the real CIA all the women wear super tight, super stylish dresses in the office.





Graymalkin said:


> Yes. Yes, they do.
> 
> Just like all of the female police officers on Rookie Blue or The Glades or Rizzoli & Isles and the various CSI and L&O shows.





Flop said:


> And they all chase down suspects while wearing heels.


Years ago Dana Scully did this on the X-Files. They are hardly breaking new ground here. They even made a spoof of it in one episode.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Jon J said:


> I can't get that line out of my mind every time he appears and the scene from _Coupling_ of him naked at his office birthday party.


Because of the dearth of new television (and Covert Affairs) we've been going back and watching Coupling episodes when we get sick of Olympics. The birthday party episode was last night.

I'd completely forgotten how awesome the ending of that one is...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I really wish refrigerators/freezers on sets were plugged in. Every time I see melty ice cream, it bothers me.


I bet it's not even ice cream....


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I was just wondering. Do you think Piper is pregnant? She appears to have a little pooch to me, and the story line has her sleeping with a guy.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Piper was on Jimmy Fallon the other night and didn't looker preggers. I think she just isn't the typical anorexic looking actress. She looks athletic and healthy. I think it's sad that in today's entertainment industry that isn't the standard.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

So we now have all the players back in the DPD. The whole transfers in and out seemed rather abrupt. It just didn't make any sense. It didn't seem like it furthered the story line for Auggie at all, really. It gave Annie a way to have this fling with the guy from coupling, but other than that....

I also don't understand why the CIA would be 'reviewing' her, post Jay's death, especially using a Mossad agent. That seems wildly wrong.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Yeah, this show's on the bubble for me now. Agree that it seemed like a multiple episode waste of time....


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Nothing this season makes a lot of sense so far but I still like the show a lot.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Or for the love of Pete, just issue a burn notice on Annie and Auggie and send them to Miami to work with Michael, Fiona, and Sam.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> Or for the love of Pete, just issue a burn notice on Annie and Auggie and send them to Miami to work with Michael, Fiona, and Sam.


Better yet, Annie, could kill off Fiona which may improve Burn Notice substantially enough that I would begin watching it again.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't understand why the CIA dude (Joan's husband) would want to be an ambassador. Besides, his name wouldn't begin to get on a list for that, unless they want someone to be a spy. He's no longer under cover, so it is known that he is CIA. Most countries wouldn't accept a CIA agent as an ambassador. This is probably a way to get Peter Gallagher off the show. Joan will divorce him as she won't go. Joan was all excited about her hubby getting the nod to be an ambassador. Did she not think of the political ramifications? The CIA would send her in as an operative again, even though she runs the DPD. An ambassador's wife is a good cover. Didn't we already have that, essentially, with Valarie Plame in real life?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I was really hoping Annie's reassignment would mean less of Joan and Arthur. I don't like either character. Other than them, I enjoy all the other characters (even the sister) and really like the show.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I don't understand why the CIA dude (Joan's husband) would want to be an ambassador. Besides, his name wouldn't begin to get on a list for that, unless they want someone to be a spy. He's no longer under cover, so it is known that he is CIA. Most countries wouldn't accept a CIA agent as an ambassador. This is probably a way to get Peter Gallagher off the show. Joan will divorce him as she won't go. Joan was all excited about her hubby getting the nod to be an ambassador. Did she not think of the political ramifications? The CIA would send her in as an operative again, even though she runs the DPD. An ambassador's wife is a good cover. Didn't we already have that, essentially, with Valarie Plame in real life?


Spouse's immediate comment was that the Chinese would pitch a GIGANTIC fit if the US was stupid enough to appoint a former HEAD of the CIA as the ambassador to China.

....I suppose that open war with China would make for an interesting plot twist and some new storylines....


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I was going to point out that George H.W. Bush, our 41st president, has been director of the CIA AND ambassador to China. Alas, I had forgotten that he was ambassador first and CIA director second. So Covert Affairs' situation is reversed. Oh well...


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

Is anyone else disliking Annie lately? It seems like the character thinks she's "all that" and just craps on everyone.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

And what happened to her gun training? The episode where she was in Israel was completely unbelievable. So a guy shoots at her and she just decides to jump up and chase him sans gun? And numerous times he shoots at her? What was she going to do if she caught him?


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

sean67854 said:


> Is anyone else disliking Annie lately? It seems like the character thinks she's "all that" and just craps on everyone.


I'm assuming that's a result of her time in the other unit working with .... Lena? Is that her name? I think/hope her new attitude is an underlying plot point that will have some resolution later in the season.

Of course I may be giving the show too much credit.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Dawghows said:


> I'm assuming that's a result of her time in the other unit working with .... Lena? Is that her name? I think/hope her new attitude is an underlying plot point that will have some resolution later in the season.
> 
> Of course I may be giving the show too much credit.


I made the same assumption. And I don't like it, either. But I think maybe they are moving the character from being a newbie/youngster who does exactly what she's told to a rebellious teenager who is testing the limits. Hopefully she moves into being a responsible adult soon as the teenage antics are getting annoying.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Considering she has asked to be transferred, I wonder how that's going to play out. She now has this awesome asset that is hers to handle (and it's a big coup), it will be interesting to see what they do with her.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

I feel like they're stretching the believability of the relationship between her and Auggie. She constantly takes from him and never give anything back. Given the fact that they've shown he has a way with the ladies, I don't understand why he keeps his friendship with Annie.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

sean67854 said:


> I feel like they're stretching the believability of the relationship between her and Auggie. She constantly takes from him and never give anything back. Given the fact that they've shown he has a way with the ladies, I don't understand why he keeps his friendship with Annie.


It's a complex personal/professional thing...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I definitely didn't like Annie in this episode.

Didn't Augie give Annie his sports car? Whatever happened to it?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

cheesesteak said:


> I definitely didn't like Annie in this episode.
> 
> Didn't Augie give Annie his sports car? Whatever happened to it?


They mentioned the Vette earlier this season. Annie still has it, but they didn't show it nor her with it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> They mentioned the Vette earlier this season. Annie still has it, but they didn't show it nor her with it.


I don't think a covert operative would like to draw attention driving a Corvette...


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

as opposed to a scarlet red VW?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DavidTigerFan said:


> as opposed to a scarlet red VW?


um....yes? Really no comparison. There are tons of red cars around, but not so many vintage Corvettes. Most of those stay in the garage....


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The show has become a hot mess. But I still watch. I still find it fun. Annie is a fun flirt, and I still like her interplay with Auggie. The rest of the backroom stuff, not so interesting this year. Killing Jae off I think killed off the best plot line around the backroom dealings. I think Peter Gallagher is being written off as well.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

This last episode did not have enought Annie/Augie interplay.

I don't care about Augie and the therapist.

The Annie plotline this week was weak.

They need to get back to more spy stuff!!!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Killing off Jae is the best thing this show has done this season...

Now, if they'd just get rid of Arthur and Joan...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Killing off Jae is the best thing this show has done this season...
> 
> Now, if they'd just get rid of Arthur and Joan...


Annie has to have a boss or two. She's still petty new to the spy game.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Annie has to have a boss or two. She's still petty new to the spy game.


Lena was fine by me...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Lena was fine by me...


Maybe that's where they are headed. Arthur takes the China job, and takes Joan with him (even though she doesn't want to go....remember, there's a competition between Joan and Lina...have Lina win the competition...). Lena takes over the department and is Annie's permanent new boss.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

I just wanna see more Geoffrey!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Annie goes behind Joan's back to do a mission in Cuba for Lena? What kind of dysfunctional agency is this?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Annie goes behind Joan's back to do a mission in Cuba for Lena? What kind of dysfunctional agency is this?


It is part of the US government ha ha!!


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

She put in for a transfer so she is sort of bossless right now. They would probably give an agent like her leeway to do ops on her own too.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

jeepair said:


> She put in for a transfer so she is sort of bossless right now. They would probably give an agent like her leeway to do ops on her own too.


Annie has a boss. She still works for Joan. Her request for a transfer wasn't approved yet. If I remember correctly, she didn't even know where she wanted to transfer to.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Still can't get "Oh Jeffrey" out of my mind.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

The fact Jai's father mentioned a safe house to Auggie makes me believe my original theory that he is not dead.

Also Authur pretty much hosed his chance at the ambassador's job, so I'm pretty he's not going anywhere.

I actually enjoyed the fact Annie's boyfriend killed his handler to save her. This should get interesting.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Any firearms experts watching? Annie's weapon this week kinds stood out. A quick and dirty description search made it look like a Chiappa Rhino revolver.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

This has NOT been a good year for me and comedic males from the past!


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

Lena Smith is an alias for Nina Meyers!?


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

It was a Rhino. Pretty strange for her to pull that out, I'd expect a Glock, Sig or a M&P. I'm just glad it was a gun and not empty hands. 

Brutal ending. Hope it was staged with fake blood because a sweep team found hidden cameras? Ok I'm dreaming but I like Lena much better than Joan and I was enjoying the Annie / Simon pairing.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Jon J said:


> Still can't get "Oh Jeffrey" out of my mind.


I said to myself [Disappointed tone]Oh Jeffrey!"[/Disappointed tone]" when he chose Annie over his handler.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

verdugan said:


> I said to myself [Disappointed tone]Oh Jeffrey!"[/Disappointed tone]" when he chose Annie over his handler.


Heh. I said it out loud.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Whoa. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

wtf Lena!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Whoa. Didn't see that coming.


Me either. So does this mean that Lina was behind Jae's murder too? Honestly, I was wondering why they introduced the Lina character in the first place. The whole mission to court Simon could have been under Joan's supervision. Now we know there's a big conspiracy.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I know it's tv but it seems odd that Lena would do the actual hit on Simon and Annie. If she's a foreign spy, she'd be too valuable to risk exposure like that. They could get some goon to do the wet work.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Yeah, doesn't make much sense at all. Disappointed in this development...


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

Somebody as well trained as Lena would have put a couple of bullets through their brains to make sure they were dead.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

wedgecon said:


> Somebody as well trained as Lena would have put a couple of bullets through their brains to make sure they were dead.


Well, she did check for a pulse on Simon (and left fingerprints )

She didn't do it for Annie because she's the star of the show and she has to survive of course.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

verdugan said:


> Well, she did check for a pulse on Simon (and left fingerprints )...


I don't think you can lift prints from another person's skin...


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> I don't think you can lift prints from another person's skin...


I'm pretty sure that on tv, you can do it with a chamber of superglue fumes or something.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I don't think you can lift prints from another person's skin...


The web says it's not easy, but can be done. I'd imagine the CIA (the real one and the one in the TV show) has the best equipement/techniques and could do it.

http://www.quora.com/Fingerprints/What-can-fingerprints-be-lifted-and-not-lifted-from


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

...and, thus, the reason I'm not in law enforcement....


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> I know it's tv but it seems odd that Lena would do the actual hit on Simon and Annie. If she's a foreign spy, she'd be too valuable to risk exposure like that. They could get some goon to do the wet work.


If she really is a double agent, she couldn't possibly involve someone else. Any other person who she might involve is another potential for her cover to be lost. She HAD to do it herself. Even if she is working for a foreign governemnt, they wouldn't use someone else who could possibly be traced back to them. The safest way to keep her cover intact would be to do the assassination herself--leaving NO fingerprints of course. And she certainly would have made absolutely sure that they were dead unless she didn't want them dead for some reason.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> If she really is a double agent, she couldn't possibly involve someone else. Any other person who she might involve is another potential for her cover to be lost. She HAD to do it herself. Even if she is working for a foreign governemnt, they wouldn't use someone else who could possibly be traced back to them. The safest way to keep her cover intact would be to do the assassination herself--leaving NO fingerprints of course. And she certainly would have made absolutely sure that they were dead unless she didn't want them dead for some reason.


Lena has to have a handler. Get word to her handler about Annie and Whatshisname. Let the handler dole out the wet work.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> Lena has to have a handler. Get word to her handler about Annie and Whatshisname. Let the handler dole out the wet work.


I concede that THIS would have been the best action.

And I have to enthusiastically say that after defending her actions of last week, her actions yesterday were SO colossally stupid, they are utterly indefensible. Why would she think she could have suffocated Annie, with a guard at the door to her hospital room, and get away with it? She might have been able to put a poison in Annie's IV without being noticed, but what she was doing was just too obvious! If she was doing her own wetwork last week to maintain her cover, this week she just blew it up and let it burn. Even Auggie never extected her to do something THAT stupid or he would not have left her with Annie at the hospital to go report her to Joan.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> I concede that THIS would have been the best action.
> 
> And I have to enthusiastically say that after defending her actions of last week, her actions yesterday were SO colossally stupid, they are utterly indefensible. Why would she think she could have suffocated Annie, with a guard at the door to her hospital room, and get away with it? She might have been able to put a poison in Annie's IV without being noticed, but what she was doing was just too obvious! If she was doing her own wetwork last week to maintain her cover, this week she just blew it up and let it burn. Even Auggie never extected her to do something THAT stupid or he would not have left her with Annie at the hospital to go report her to Joan.


I think the only answer possible is that it's a tv show.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Lena has to have a handler. Get word to her handler about Annie and Whatshisname. Let the handler dole out the wet work.


What if she wasn't selling secrets, but embezzling? She wouldn't have anybody else to call in.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> And I have to enthusiastically say that after defending her actions of last week, her actions yesterday were SO colossally stupid, they are utterly indefensible.


I just watched the ending of the current episode with the words "Man, Lena is really stupid" in my head.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> I just watched the ending of the current episode with the words "Man, Lena is really stupid" in my head.


I watched the majority of the back half of that episode with the words, "Man, the writers must think I'm really stupid" in my head.

But I don't really try to think while watching Covert Affairs, it's popcorn and I should treat it like such.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Aniketos said:


> I watched the majority of the back half of that episode with the words, "Man, the writers must think I'm really stupid" in my head.


I don't watch every episode of this show, but I do catch a few of them if I have nothing else to watch and need some background noise.

But almost every episode I find myself thinking, "the writers can't really be that stupid, can they?"

Every single character on the show is written as a complete moron, with the possible exception of Jai, who of course is dead now. I find it hard to believe that the writers make the characters that stupid intentionally, so I keep coming back to the conclusion that the writers are just fools. Or else just incredibly lazy and sloppy, I guess. Or maybe the producers make them dumb it down. I'd be ashamed if I was a writer for this show.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Characters are unbelievably stupid and do dumb things on probably 95% of the shows on tv. Not too many people would watch a show where everybody behaved rationally and did the right thing all the time.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I loved how Auggie fought for Annie. Even Joan didn't annoy me as much as she usually does.

I think that Lena shot Simon and Annie as revenge for Simon killing his handler in Cuba. My guess is that he (the Cuba guy) was Lena's handler/lover/something and that's why she's doing all this herself. Of course, I never get this stuff right....


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

cheesesteak said:


> Not too many people would watch a show where everybody behaved rationally and did the right thing all the time.


That is exactly what CIA agents are trained and expected to do. If it were Jersey Shore, then all the characters acting like idiots would be fine. But this is a show about CIA agents (and administrators).


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

john4200 said:


> That is exactly what CIA agents are trained and expected to do. If it were Jersey Shore, then all the characters acting like idiots would be fine. But this is a show about CIA agents (and administrators).


This is a show about Augie without a shirt.

And they do a great job! :up:


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

john4200 said:


> That is exactly what CIA agents are trained and expected to do. If it were Jersey Shore, then all the characters acting like idiots would be fine. But this is a show about CIA agents (and administrators).


And 24 was about an Elite Counter Terrorist Unit and those people did stupid crap all the time. It's JUST A TV SHOW


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gunnyman said:


> And 24 was about an Elite Counter Terrorist Unit and those people did stupid crap all the time. It's JUST A TV SHOW WITH TERRIBLE WRITING


FYP.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

john4200 said:


> FYP.


But Piper Perabo is HAWT so it's ok...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

john4200 said:


> That is exactly what CIA agents are trained and expected to do. If it were Jersey Shore, then all the characters acting like idiots would be fine. But this is a show about CIA agents (and administrators).


And yet you are still watching!! 

As I always say, if the show entertains me, I don't care about all the other stuff. The show is fun, Piper is nice to look at, I'll keep watching.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I think that Lena shot Simon and Annie as revenge for Simon killing his handler in Cuba. My guess is that he (the Cuba guy) was Lena's handler/lover/something and that's why she's doing all this herself. Of course, I never get this stuff right....


I don't think so. Lena set up Annie way before Annie set foot in Cuba.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Steveknj said:


> And yet you are still watching!!


Not really. Apparently you are paying about as much attention to what I wrote as I pay to the few episodes of the show that I "watch".


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

john4200 said:


> Not really. Apparently you are paying about as much attention to what I wrote as I pay to the few episodes of the show that I "watch".


So you came in here to troll then? You don't watch and don't pay attention to the episodes you DO watch, so how do you know the writing is crappy?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Steveknj said:


> So you came in here to troll then? You don't watch and don't pay attention to the episodes you DO watch, so how do you know the writing is crappy?


It is not trolling to criticize a show on a TV discussion forum. And I did not say I never watched the show.

I note that you are the one who is trying to make this personal. That is a lot closer to trolling than what I originally wrote.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> So you came in here to troll then? You don't watch and don't pay attention to the episodes you DO watch, so how do you know the writing is crappy?


He's been on my IL for a loooong time...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> He's been on my IL for a loooong time...


Now there is a good example of trolling for you. Bierboy just loves off-topic posts about his precious ignore list.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

john4200 said:


> It is not trolling to criticize a show on a TV discussion forum. And I did not say I never watched the show.
> 
> I note that you are the one who is trying to make this personal. That is a lot closer to trolling than what I originally wrote.


It is trolling if you admit to not even watching the show (or, as you say, you have it on as background noise).

I don't watch CSI, but if I had it on as background noise and really wasn't paying much attention to it, would my opinion matter on how well written the show was? Isn't that what you did?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Steveknj said:


> It is trolling if you admit to not even watching the show (or, as you say, you have it on as background noise).


I can have an opinion about the writing of this show without having watched every minute of every episode. Posting my opinion about the writing of a TV show in a TV discussion forum is not trolling. Once again, you are the one who is trolling, not me. A better question is why I am bothering to respond to your trolling. I will contemplate that now.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

john4200 said:


> I can have an opinion about the writing of this show without having watched every minute of every episode. Posting my opinion about the writing of a TV show in a TV discussion forum is not trolling. Once again, you are the one who is trolling, not me.


I don't think you understand what trolling is...

You said:



> I don't watch every episode of this show, but I do catch a few of them if I have nothing else to watch and need some background noise.


This makes it sound like you don't even pay attention to the ones you DO watch. Background noise hardly sounds like you care enough to pay attention.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Okay, as I understand it, a very high level meeting took place with much (all) the CIA top people, and they decided to decommission Annie, basically coming just short of declaring her guilty. THEN, Lena was discovered as being the traitor. Will they ever mention just how gullible and easily manipulated the top people at the CIA were? Probably not! Will they actually ever actually acknowledge that this is their job, and they blew it? Again, probably not.

Will they ever admit that the terrible writing and plotting of the last few episodes has ruined the show's already tissue-thin credibility? Most of the audiance is way smarter than the characters on the show! It would be refreshing if they did, but I doubt it.

I am still watching, but if they have Annie go through rehab at warp speed, and she is back in the field in less than a year, they are just piling on the ridiculous. And you know how I can tell? Because so many here are ridiculing it!


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Church AV Guy said:


> Okay, as I understand it, a very high level meeting took place with much (all) the CIA top people, and they decided to decommission Annie, basically coming just short of declaring her guilty. THEN, Lena was discovered as being the traitor. Will they ever mention just how gullible and easily manipulated the top people at the CIA were? Probably not! Will they actually ever actually acknowledge that this is their job, and they blew it? Again, probably not.


If they're realistic then Annie will be reprimanded for being snookered by her boss, but Lena's bosses won't be.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Maybe the recent events would have been received better if there had been a clue or two that Lena was bent. It feels like the show runner pulled Lena being an enemy agent out of his/her butt. I guess Covert Affairs shares the same HR department with CTU.

One other thing that made me go "Wtf?" was when Lena escaped the hospital with the white doctor's jacket on and instead of keeping on going, she stops and turns her head back to the hospital so that Joan can recognize her. That was another dumb Lena moment.

These things don't kill the show for me. I'll continue to watch. I don't expect real world credibility from Covert Affairs the same way I'm not surprised that Hank from Royal Pains can diagnose and cure every disease and ailment known to man. As was said earlier upthread, it's a tv show not a documentary. They make people do dumb things for dramatic purposes.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Maybe the recent events would have been received better if there had been a clue or two that Lena was bent.


The second she showed up in the first episode she was in, I said, "Well, she's up to no good." Not that I had any clues; just based solely on the actress herself.

I agree the writing on this show is not exactly top-notch, but I couldn't care less. It's basically Alias without the sci-fi elements. I got no problem with that.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Dawghows said:


> I agree the writing on this show is not exactly top-notch, but I couldn't care less. It's basically Alias without the sci-fi elements. I got no problem with that.


That and the brief commercial interlude where Piper's wearing a very tight red dress and walking away from the camera ensures that I'll accept whatever dumbness they throw at me in the actual episode


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> That and the brief commercial interlude where Piper's wearing a very tight red dress and walking away from the camera ensures that I'll accept whatever dumbness they throw at me in the actual episode


Of course. What else do you need?

Back before Alias had really caught on, people would ask me what it was about. My standard reply was:

"Well, every week she either needs to get something, or someone is trying to get something from her, so she has to put on some crazy disguise and run really fast, with loud techno music on the soundtrack."


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> These things don't kill the show for me. I'll continue to watch. I don't expect real world credibility from Covert Affairs the same way I'm not surprised that Hank from Royal Pains can diagnose and cure every disease and ailment known to man. .


Since he was practicing in NYC I've just figured Hank learned his diagnosing skills by working for a crazy doctor at Princeton-Plainsboro in New Jersey. That also explains his pushing back at the administration and getting fired. I haven't figured out the Macgyver link though.


----------



## MapleLeaf (Oct 12, 2007)

Dawghows said:


> The second she showed up in the first episode she was in, I said, "Well, she's up to no good." Not that I had any clues; just based solely on the actress herself.


I said essentially the same thing to my wife as we were watching it, but I was only joking. I was pretty sure there was no way Sarah Clarke would sign on for another role as a traitorous goverment agent. Doh!


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

This is the third season, I think. So I was impressed that we finally got to see the context for the opening sequence, Annie in the red dress, swiping her id card and giving 'the look'. I wonder how that worked out. No way they designed the opening sequence in line with what would happen in the third year of the series. Nice that they worked it in, anyway.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Just once - I wish a show like this would kill the lead character and let them stay dead.
and now we have her dead at the end of TWO episodes.
WTH?

An entire episode of Sarah covering her tracks to blow her cover in the last 3 minutes. 
WTH?

hmmm i thought this was the season finale - i wonder if she will die at the end of next week's episode too?


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> Just once - I wish a show like this would kill the lead character and let them stay dead.
> and now we have her dead at the end of TWO episodes.
> WTH?


OMG, she killed Annie.
That bastard!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

alpacaboy said:


> OMG, she killed Annie.
> That bastard!


_*
What?! WHAT?!*_


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, you knew that Lena would try to kill Annie again should she ever regain consciousness. Even if she didn't, Lena would attempt it at a future date, just to make sure that it couldn't possibly happen.

I believe Lena set Annie up on getting to Simon, so if she ever needed to shuttle blame, she could. However, when Annie truly got Simon on her side, and Simon shot his handler, Lena most likely realized that she had lost her asset and advantage and needed to put a stop to any exposure that she might have.

However, this is a government agency, CIA or not. Annie would have reports that she produced on her computer. Any of her stuff with Simon, and Lena sending her, would be detailed in those reports. Unless she went into Annie's system and changed them, they would be gone. They show burn bags a lot in the show, as a way to destroy classified documents. Obviously they are producing classified documents somehow. I'm sure Annie would have something in her computer that would shed doubt on some of Lena's accusations.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Agatha Mystery said:


> However, this is a government agency, CIA or not. Annie would have reports that she produced on her computer. Any of her stuff with Simon, and Lena sending her, would be detailed in those reports. Unless she went into Annie's system and changed them, they would be gone. They show burn bags a lot in the show, as a way to destroy classified documents. Obviously they are producing classified documents somehow. I'm sure Annie would have something in her computer that would shed doubt on some of Lena's accusations.


Annie's reports were used to accuse her, not acquit her. Lena's story was that Annie was passing secrets to Simon while telling the Agency that she was trying to get information from Simon, under Lena's orders initially. The hard drive Lena gave Annie for getting data from Simon is what she said contained secrets Annie passed _to_ Simon. We don't know if that's true, but Lena could have put the information on the drive and used Annie to pass it on unknowingly.
Lena would have just said that Annie's reports were designed to cover her activities. Annie could also be blamed for the failed operation to recover the stolen chips being passed to Simon. Seeing as Annie did try to warn Simon off on that one it wouldn't be a hard sell.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

There was a lot of stupid in this latest episode. The CIA (Joan) allows one of its agents to go to Russia on a revenge mission because "she would have gone anyway"? Just confiscate all of her passports, alert the Russians and the domestic and international airlines. Annie's too dumb to wear a hat or dye her hair while being chased by FSB agents in Russia. I'm pretty sure that would have stopped her.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

The only good thing was killing Lena right away and not dragging it out for many episodes. (Of course being shot twice in the chest didn't kill Annie, so I guess it's not _really_ for sure )


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I liked this episode. Lena, as the mastermind is much better than Lena as the bumbling assassin. Her leaving a trail of dead CIA assets in Russia vs trying to snuff Annie by hand is even more ridiculous in contrast tho.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

The stupidest part was that Annie kept wearing low cut tops and there was no scar.

I recently had open heart surgery - the scar runs from clavicle level all the way down past my breast bone - about 12" long. 

NO WAY she just has that little scar between her boobs! And bleeding wouldn't be the issue - the fact that they have to break your breastbone to get to your heart means you aren't doing ANYTHING for at least 3 months!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> The stupidest part was that Annie kept wearing low cut tops and there was no scar.
> 
> I recently had open heart surgery - the scar runs from clavicle level all the way down past my breast bone - about 12" long.
> 
> NO WAY she just has that little scar between her boobs! And bleeding wouldn't be the issue - the fact that they have to break your breastbone to get to your heart means you aren't doing ANYTHING for at least 3 months!


Just because you are a wuss and could not box, do pull ups, fight bad guys, and do all that stuff within days of heart surgery does mean Annie could not! 

Oh, yeah, and have a scar that healed almost instantly too!


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I had to look past a lot of unreal stuff in this episode. If I can continue to look past it, then I can keep watching it. I'm glad the next episode isn't for 4 weeks. This is going to give me a chance to forget about this show for a bit.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

What point would having a picture of Lena prove? It doesn't prove that she's in Russia unless Annie has some super GPS encoded camera. The Russians could always it was photoshopped.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Why doesn't Annie go undercover in a bikini once in a while?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> Why doesn't Annie go undercover in a bikini once in a while?


Give her a few more weeks for her heart surgery scar to totally fade away.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

eddyj said:


> Give her a few more weeks for her heart surgery scar to totally fade away.


Come on! The CIA must have connections to really good plastic surgeons after all!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> Come on! The CIA must have connections to really good plastic surgeons after all!


They must be miracle workers!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> They must be miracle workers!


They are have ties with Benny Hinn


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> They are have ties with Benny _*Hill*_


FYP...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> FYP...


LOLOL so true


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

IF they deliberately didn't say how much time had elapsed so we couldn't complain about it and pick it to pieces. They really don't know us to well, do they?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Her scar was still bleeding! So not long at all.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

eddyj said:


> Her scar was still bleeding! So not long at all.


That was an unrealistic scar!!! 

The scar is a lie!!!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> That was an unrealistic scar!!!
> 
> The scar is a lie!!!


I told you, it was arthroscopic open heart surgery!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Haven't finished the ep yet, but thought I'd put in a place holder for discussion.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Annie, you're supposed to be smart. At least put a hat on and some sunglasses when trying to sneak on a train with an entire spy agency chasing you.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Annie, you're supposed to be smart. At least put a hat on and some sunglasses when trying to sneak on a train with an entire spy agency chasing you.


Yeah, absolutely NOTHING to try to hide her looks/hair. For a pair of highly paid spies, they are morons. Oh, gee, they are keeping the trains under surveillance? I never thought about that!


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> Why doesn't Annie go undercover in a bikini once in a while?


We just saw Piper in Loopers. She did a topless scene.

She looks better in more clothes, FWIW.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

JoBeth66 said:


> We just saw Piper in Loopers. She did a topless scene.
> 
> She looks better in more clothes, FWIW.


I need proof!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

eddyj said:


> I need proof!


Yep...TTIWWP....


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

JoBeth66 said:


> We just saw Piper in Loopers. She did a topless scene.
> 
> She looks better in more clothes, FWIW.


How were her elbows?

I'd have left the ending at the plane. Having the plane stopped and then one more round of ridiculousness was over the top for me.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ment said:


> How were her elbows?
> 
> I'd have left the ending at the plane. Having the plane stopped and then one more round of ridiculousness was over the top for me.


Over the top? This show? Impossible. That would never happen.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

I pretty much stopped watching once they offed Geoffrey. I kept thinking the next episode and then the next episode and then the next episode was the cliffhanger season finale. Finally, I just gave up.

It's like when Niles married Daphne.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Polcamilla said:


> ...It's like when Niles married Daphne.


Wait!..........They got married?!


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

eddyj said:


> Yeah, absolutely NOTHING to try to hide her looks/hair. For a pair of highly paid spies, they are morons. Oh, gee, they are keeping the trains under surveillance? I never thought about that!


Seriously. I know we have to suspend disbelief-- like the idea that Eyal managed to singlehandedly break in to the prison to free her-- but somehow the fact that she refused to change her looks at all while trying to escape seem like just rubbing our noses in it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Meh - it's TV, I easily suspend belief for shows like this, just as I do for James Bond movies.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I love Eyal. Hope they keep him around.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I believe it must be required to be dumb as a box of rocks to be a TV spy. I mean, seriously... she's now sharing intel with someone from a competing agency... and now she's camping out in his safe house? Really? 

Oh, and she seriously believes that line, "I'm not sharing it with Mossad, I'm sharing it with you." And what, precisely, does she think he's going to do with it, if not to turn it over to Mossad?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Of course Annie knew Eyal would give the info to Mossad. I think she meant she was sharing it with Eyal because she knows they need to work together regardless of their agencies. She wouldn't have handed it over to just any Mossad agent, but she gave it to him because of their history and to keep their professional relationship going.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Of course Annie knew Eyal would give the info to Mossad. I think she meant she was sharing it with Eyal because she knows they need to work together regardless of their agencies. She wouldn't have handed it over to just any Mossad agent, but she gave it to him because of their history and to keep their professional relationship going.


That's how I took that. I did wonder how many listening devices might be scattered around his apartment. It was interesting that Eyal didn't tell his boss that she was staying there though. Perhaps Eyal is more liable to be played by Annie rather the other way around.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Of course Annie knew Eyal would give the info to Mossad. I think she meant she was sharing it with Eyal because she knows they need to work together regardless of their agencies. She wouldn't have handed it over to just any Mossad agent, but she gave it to him because of their history and to keep their professional relationship going.


Well, yeah, I know, but I guess knowingly sharing intel with a competing agency is even worse than being dumb.


Idearat said:


> That's how I took that. I did wonder how many listening devices might be scattered around his apartment.


Exactly. If Mossad *doesn't* have Eyal's apartment bugged, there's something seriously wrong IMO. And if they do, how exactly does Eyal intend to keep Annie staying there a secret?


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I love Eyal. Hope they keep him around.


Oded Fehr is one of those actors that makes me say "Hey, I might need to check that show/movie out".

--Carlos V.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

My big problem with this episode was when mercenary spy dude blithely said something like "What, you think I don't know how to hack a bank's security feed?" It really bugs me that seemingly every tv show has people hacking secure computer systems and networks at the drop of a hat.

I thought Annie screwing the safe deposit box signature check would mean something more than what it did.

Poor Augie.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I thought Annie screwing the safe deposit box signature check would mean something more than what it did.


I thought so too. As it was on a tablet not paper I figured it read how you wrote your signature, not just how it looked ( pacing, pressure ) But it looks like they just did that to ramp up the tension a bit.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I was really hoping Annie's transfer would go through so we would stop seeing Joan and Arthur. Doesn't look like that's going to happen.

The stuff with Auggie and Parker was pretty annoying. I like Auggie when he's being Annie's techie guy. What a waste to see him tracking down checks for his ex's parents. If he's not going to be techie guy, then at least have him take his shirt off.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Annie is a terrible employee. If I were Joan, I'd be tired of her insubordination too. The CIA might as well give Annie her own department since she does whatever the hell she wants to do anyway.

They must have owed the actress who plays Parker some money because her scenes with Augie made no sense for the overall story.

Is it unusual that there's a CIA 12 step program that operates in-house and seemingly during work hours?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Is it unusual that there's a CIA 12 step program that operates in-house and seemingly during work hours?


In-house makes sense, but during work hours doesn't.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

tivogurl said:


> In-house makes sense, but during work hours doesn't.


I'm sure there are a lot of people in the CIA who work around the clock. I bet they don't have normal business hours, so having a meeting several times during the day may make sense. It could be a lunch meeting, even.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> ...They must have owed the actress who plays Parker some money because her scenes with Augie made no sense for the overall story...


This. What a waste of time. They're quickly losing me...


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> They must have owed the actress who plays Parker some money because her scenes with Augie made no sense for the overall story.


(Not a spoiler, just my guess)

I think they did it to show that he's totally over her and now he realizes that he loves Annie.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

verdugan said:


> ...I think they did it to show that he's totally over her and now he realizes that he loves Annie.


I thought they made that pretty clear when he told Annie during a phone call that there were things they needed to talk about (although, obliviously, that has yet to happen...)


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Heck, I knew Auggie loved Annie way back in season 1.

Annie is the worst employee. Joan should have punched her in the face and then taken a week off.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, I for one find Annie a bit more alluring after seeing Looper this past weekend.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Haven't viewed yet but thought I'd post the ep title and date.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

efilippi said:


> Well, I for one find Annie a bit more alluring after seeing Looper this past weekend.


Looper looked much better before. I did notice how much "different" (in a bad way) she looked in that episode.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I so did not like the Eyal was in on duping Annie. I hope they keep him around and he and Annie kiss and make up (figuratively, not literally.)

Auggie had to explain to Joan what Annie is feeling? 

I just feel like they need to get back to the spy of the week story and leave Annie's 'teen angst' behind. It's like they are trying to make things really serious, but it just doesn't play well with all of the stupid things that Annie does.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Right now, it is like a bad soap opera. Mind you, it is always a bit like a soap opera, but there seems to be nothing else recently.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I wonder if they are going in this direction, is more what they planned all along. After all, the show is called "Covert Affairs". Maybe we are expecting James Bond or Bourne Identity, but really, it's a show about how entangled real life and real feelings can get for a spy.

I'm not saying I like it, but I kind of get this is really how the writers planned it would go all along.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

All this show needs to get better again is more shirtless Augie.

Just sayin'...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

JoBeth66 said:


> We just saw Piper in Loopers. She did a topless scene.
> 
> She looks better in more clothes, FWIW.


I watched Looper yesterday. Piper has a nice butt. I applaud her willingness to go topless but there was no real reason for her to be topless in that scene. Nobody would have noticed if there were no nudity in that movie.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> All this show needs to get better again is more shirtless Augie.
> 
> Just sayin'...


Topless Annie might put a boost in the male demographic.


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

At least they no longer have all the drama with her sister. "Why didn't you make cupcakes-- you are so unreliable!"


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Just started viewing. Auggie and Annie finally have a beer and he tells her he's leaving. Damn.

And Annie has to call Eyal to get help escaping the goons. 

Now to finish watching.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I swear I don't understand how Annie can just go off on her own missions whenever she feels like it and break innumerable international laws as she does so.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I swear I don't understand how Annie can just go off on her own missions whenever she feels like it and break innumerable international laws as she does so.


And where does she get the money? It's not like CIA operatives make a fortune. And how does Ayel pay for all that stuff without a job?

And most important - WHERE IS SHIRTLESS AUGIE????


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> And how does Ayel pay for all that stuff without a job?


Presumably by stealing from the bad guys, like the $250k they stole this very episode. Skimming off the top of reported property confiscations is a time-honored means for corrupt public officials to supplement their income.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Joan was an idiot too. You need $100,000, Annie? I hate you and want to pimp slap you a couple of times but here it is. And thanks for interrupting my vacation, which you drove me to.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Fun ep. I'm glad that Annie and Eyal are friends again.

I like that Annie didn't kill Kalid and instead told him about his father. 

What info did Wilcox give Annie? 

And why the hell didn't Annie rip off Auggie's shirt at the end? Argh!


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> And why the hell didn't Annie Auggie rip off Auggie's Annie's shirt at the end? Argh!


FYP.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> ...And why the hell didn't Annie rip off Auggie's shirt at the end? Argh!


Eh...he had on a tie and a coat....woulda been tough....


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> What info did Wilcox give Annie?


I'm still thinking Jai could be alive. Following the old plot device where if you don't actually see the victim get into the car that blows up they aren't in it. The rush to get Jai's star declassified seemed to me the producers were trying too hard to sell the idea he's dead.

Jai in hiding, big conspiracy, new bad guy for next season.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The Annie/Augie thing could work out well or it could kill the show. I guess we'll have to wait and see. I can't follow the time lines on this show but it seems like they both got over losing their true loves pretty quickly.

Augie's speech inflections have gotten odd.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

The shop owner in Amsterdam that broke up the fight with the thugs and Annie was cursing a lot in Dutch. I wonder if the English translation would even be allowed to be broadcast 

Was fun to see Amsterdam, a city where I lived for 10 years!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

AeneaGames said:


> ...Was fun to see Amsterdam, a city where I lived for 10 years!


It's certainly seems to have cleaned up a lot from when I was there (1970)...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Idearat said:


> I'm still thinking Jai could be alive. Following the old plot device where if you don't actually see the victim get into the car that blows up they aren't in it. The rush to get Jai's star declassified seemed to me the producers were trying too hard to sell the idea he's dead.
> 
> Jai in hiding, big conspiracy, new bad guy for next season.


He is dead. Done. over.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> He is dead. Done. over.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Fun ep. I'm glad that Annie and Eyal are friends again.
> 
> I like that Annie didn't kill Kalid and instead told him about his father.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the ending would have been perfect with some shirtless Auggie...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I was thinking the ending would have been perfect with some shirtless Auggie...


Why don't you tell us how you REALLY feel about shirtless Augie....


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Why don't you tell us how you REALLY feel about shirtless Augie....


I thought I had...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh man, this was the season finale. I didn't know that. I so enjoy this show. There's a bit of a discussion of the finale and plans for season 4 with the show creators on EW (contains some very mild spoilers.)


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

brixmoore said:


> dead..


????


----------

